# Developer Expiry Date



## benjyman345 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have some Agfa Rodinal B&W Film Developer left over which has not been mixed up with water and is in original container. I can not see any expiry dates listed on the container or the box so I presume it should be ok to use? 

The stop bath and fixer I presume also will be ok as they do not seem to have an expiry date.

Just wanted to confirm this as I havent done any film developing in a year or 2 and don't want to ruin my film.

Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Mar 21, 2009)

As far as I know if it's still in powered form it has a limitless shelflife. It's only when it's mixed that it expires and the datasheet for the developer normally gives an indication of how long this is for a full bottle and for a half filled.

That said Agfa's website is incredibly crap so I couldn't actually find a datasheet.


----------



## benjyman345 (Mar 21, 2009)

Garbz said:


> As far as I know if it's still in powered form it has a limitless shelflife. It's only when it's mixed that it expires and the datasheet for the developer normally gives an indication of how long this is for a full bottle and for a half filled.
> 
> That said Agfa's website is incredibly crap so I couldn't actually find a datasheet.



It is actually liquid concentrate form. I haven't diluted it myself.

Anyway I have just developed a roll of film and it has come out... so thats good.

thanks.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 21, 2009)

Consider the cost of new developer balanced against the loss of a really great negative on the undeveloped film.

Then go throw out the old developer and buy a new bottle.


----------

